# Costco offerings in Canada



## alanneary (Feb 15, 2014)

I think my Sanyo Z4 has gone to projector heaven. 
I have a $1000 Costco gift card and was looking at their Canadian site. Although a number of the advertised units are perhaps entry level machines, I think they all have better specs than my old Sanyo.
I don't have to buy at Costco but the gift card makes it attractive.
They currently have a couple from Benq like the W1500, the W1080ST, and the W1070. 
From Optoma, they have the HD25-LV and a HD25e bundle.
For Empson, they have a 2000 and from Mitsubishi they have a HC7900DW.
I don't care about wireless HDMI or about 3D particularly.
The projector will be in a dark basement, ceiling mounted, using a 106" Bankview screen about 15' away.
I was quite happy with the image quality from my old Sanyo Z4, the projector is mainly used for movies and games on my son's PS3.
Do you think I would be satisfied with one of these units? If so, which one?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have the w1070 and I am very happy with it... Just don't forget it is a short throw projector so you won't be able to mount it that far from the screen to get the size pic you want.


----------

